# New to Cairo..Expats in Rehab??



## KemalK (Sep 8, 2011)

Hello All..

I just relocated for my work to Cairo...i work in heliopolis and chose to live in rehab to avoid traffic but not sure if it was a right decision as so far have been many times to zamalek/mohandessen/maadi to socialize but this is becoming tiring especially during weekdays..

was wondering if there are any expats living in rehab organizing any expat event or even just to meet for a coffee or so...

my girlfriend is also moving in next week (i am turkish/she is french)...hope to socialize with expats in rehab or around...

thx


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

KemalK said:


> Hello All..
> 
> I just relocated for my work to Cairo...i work in heliopolis and chose to live in rehab to avoid traffic but not sure if it was a right decision as so far have been many times to zamalek/mohandessen/maadi to socialize but this is becoming tiring especially during weekdays..
> 
> ...


Hi Kemalk

Welcome to the forum!

There is a cafe/restaurant in Rehab market area called Tota where expats tend to meet and they hold women coffee mornings on Wednesdays. The owner is Australian and her cafe is a great place to start if you don't know people in the area.

Remember Rehab is a dry compound so many foreigners live here (because it is quiet and clean) but socialize in other places like Maadi, etc.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

We will be eating in Tota tonight with the kids - you are welcome to say hello

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## KemalK (Sep 8, 2011)

Lanason said:


> We will be eating in Tota tonight with the kids - you are welcome to say hello
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Hey thx for the invite..but I was away in Dubai for a business trip and just made it back to Cairo...

Hopefully will try the restaurant soon & we will meet sometime...thanks for the invite anyway...

rgds,
kemal


----------



## Adoumy (Sep 7, 2011)

KemalK said:


> Hello All..
> 
> I just relocated for my work to Cairo...i work in heliopolis and chose to live in rehab to avoid traffic but not sure if it was a right decision as so far have been many times to zamalek/mohandessen/maadi to socialize but this is becoming tiring especially during weekdays..
> 
> ...



Welcme in egypt, Al rehab had a lot of expats lives there and you can look for expats in al rehap at facebook you will see a loads of expats.

Have a good time.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Adoumy said:


> Welcme in egypt, Al rehab had a lot of expats lives there and you can look for expats in al rehap at facebook you will see a loads of expats.
> 
> Have a good time.


so how do you do that then ???:confused2:


----------



## afrowoman (Oct 15, 2011)

Anyone else think the title of this thread is funny? 

Sorry Kemal we're on the opposite side of Cairo so I can't help you out.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

afrowoman said:


> Anyone else think the title of this thread is funny?
> 
> Sorry Kemal we're on the opposite side of Cairo so I can't help you out.


I thought :-

"expats in al rehap at facebook you will see a loads of expats."

was funny

- imagine a random friend request

living in Rehab the joke has been done to death ;-)


----------

